# Visiting Sarasota



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

I will be in Sarasota, FLA (Longboat Key area) for 7 days in early March (first time in the area) and was wondering if there were an RBR members who could recommend a good LBS where I could rent a road bike? Also would love your local ride recommendations. Nothing too long, say 30-40 mile-ish routes? Even better if there was a local cycling club I could ride with as a guest? Thanks in advance....


----------



## Drew69 (Jan 16, 2012)

I live in Fort Myers and Paradise Bycicles is full of nice people can't help much with sarasota though... 

Also I need 5 posts to start a thread so.... 1


----------



## Drew69 (Jan 16, 2012)

number 2


----------



## Drew69 (Jan 16, 2012)

heres the 3rd


----------



## Drew69 (Jan 16, 2012)

and 4th


----------



## Drew69 (Jan 16, 2012)

finally 5


----------



## DEK (Feb 12, 2005)

bbelanger said:


> I will be in Sarasota, FLA (Longboat Key area) for 7 days in early March (first time in the area) and was wondering if there were an RBR members who could recommend a good LBS where I could rent a road bike? Also would love your local ride recommendations. Nothing too long, say 30-40 mile-ish routes? Even better if there was a local cycling club I could ride with as a guest? Thanks in advance....


Did a quick 'Net search and came up with Sarasota/Manatee Cycling Club: The Sarasota Manatee Bicycle Club

Looks like they have numerous rides.


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Sorry to be late to the party. There is a bike shop and hardware store on the Key that rent bikes. SInce you are posting on RBR, my guess is you want a road racing bike and not a cruiser so the island shops are out. The only place I know that rents road racing bikes is Village Bikes on the corner of Osprey and Bay on the mainland. From LBK, head south on 41 to Orange, Right on Orange until it merges into Osprey at the Y, when your reach the bend on Osprey, Village Bikes is on your right (after Sarasota Trek).

Village Bikes »


----------



## islander511 (Jan 24, 2012)

My wife and I are currently visiting the Sarasota area and had good luck renting Giant road bikes from Ryder Bikes (carbon frame, SRAM Force). 

Today we did a nice 40-mile ride starting at the Myakka State Park Visitor Center, first along the Park road, then right on Clay Gulley Rd, left on Sugar Bowl Rd, left on 70, left on Singletary Rd, left on 780, then back through the north gate of the park, and along the park road to the VC. Low traffic on the public roads and good pavement. State Park road is superb, though short (6ish miles)


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Forgot about Ryder. Glad you got the bikes and did not hit an alligator in Myakka. The keys are very nice rides - Longboat, Siesta and Anna Marie. Do not know where you are on LBK, but if you head south round the Circle, over the Ringling Bridge, through Marina Jack parking lot, right on Orange (past Selby Gardens), stay right on Osprey, right on Siesta Key Drive you will end up on Siesta Key. It is about 20 miles from end to the other. Hint: stay right when you Blind Pass light on Siesta to ride through the Village and past the world famous Siesta Beach.


----------



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for all of this great info guys! Really appreciate it! Now hopefully I can convince my wife that I should take a few hours to myself and go riding!! Cheers,


----------



## PainCake (May 29, 2010)

How about West Palm Beach? Any recommended bike shops that rent decent road bikes in this area??


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Sorry, that's Atlantic side. Sarasota's on the Gulf. Been there for vaca/great shopping, that's all. Know a few great restaurants.


----------



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

I live in Bradenton, FL which is the neighboring community to Sarasota and depending on where you are staying you can always ride the coast road out to Anna Maria Island and back. That is a nice ride (not sure of the mileage).

Also, as mentioned the SMBC is a good resource. They are a touring club but they have a few "A" pace rides and those old geezers can go.

Owing to the fact that a lot of this area is made up of mainly retirement communities you are not going to readily find a lot of organized rides or riders for that matter. This entire area hosts maybe one race a year. Also, for the most part the roads here are in very poor shape and the drivers are in worse shape. In many areas you are pretty much taking your life in your hands getting on a bike.

I would offer to ride with you but I normally do 15 to 20 miles rides so unless you are willing to let me tie a bungie cord to your seatpost you will find you are riding by yourself about halfway through the ride. Good luck and enjoy Florida.


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

I used to live there. Assuming you find a bike to rent, you are in the perfect location to do a 40 mile ride. Just go south on Longboat and then east when you reach the circle on Lido. Take that over the intercostal bridge then turn around and head back the way you came. Go past your starting point to Anna Maria Island and continue North until you are ready to turn around and head home. You may want to start the opposite direction depending on wind. Longboat always has plenty of roadies on it and several large groups, and is bike friendly. Lido over to the mainland is also safe (you can find a shortcut past the circle that has less cars -- I don't remember the road names. Anna Maria is a little more sketchy for riding as there is less of a bike lane. If you want, pm me and I will send you some turn by turn directions. I can also point out some rides spots on the mainland if you wish.


----------



## islander511 (Jan 24, 2012)

4th for me.


----------



## islander511 (Jan 24, 2012)

5th for me.


----------

